# Epaina



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Could someone tell me what this sentence means, please?

απλα δεν *επαινα* κ πολυ (But I didn't understand very well)  right?

Thank You!


----------



## Lazor

I don't think there is a word "επαινα" but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## anthodocheio

It must be "έπαιρνα" or "έπινα".


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

What έπινα means?


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Oh yes... maybe It's: 
I don't took It very well  *"epairna"*

Thank You very much!


----------



## anthodocheio

απλά δεν έπινα και πολύ = It's just that I wasn't drinking that much

έπαιρνα = I was taking
With this word in the sentence seems that is something missing.. I don't know..


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Okay, thank you very, very much    Antodocheio kai Lazor


----------



## Vagabond

anthodocheio said:


> απλά δεν έπινα και πολύ = It's just that I wasn't drinking that much
> 
> έπαιρνα = I was taking
> With this word in the sentence seems that is something missing.. I don't know..


It could be like we say "δεν παίρνω τα γράμματα" - I'm not good at school, roughly - it's like an idiomatic expression meaning I don't understand something, or I am not good at learning something.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Thank you Vagabond!


----------

